# Snake Spiel



## Vancold (17. Jan 2011)

Hey liebe Community!

Zuerst ich habe nach einem passenden Thread gesucht, habe aber nix gefunden!

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich füge einem JPanel einen KeyListener hinzu und das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
Das Problem ist aber das er nicht auf eingaben reagiert...
Das soll in der Klasse SpielFeld stattfinden. Die Schlange bewegt sich ja, aber die Richtung kann nicht beinflusst werden. Der KeyListener wird nichtmal aufgerufen. Habe schon probiert mit System.out.println() zu testen ob die Methode ansprechbar ist. Hat nicht geklappt.

Diese Klasse startet das Spiel


```
package Snake;

import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Spiel extends JFrame {

	public SpielFeld spielFeld;
	
	public Spiel() {
	
		this.spielFeld = new SpielFeld();
		this.add(this.spielFeld);
		this.setSize(new Dimension(500,400));
		this.setTitle("Snake Version 1.0");
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setResizable(false);
		this.setVisible(true);
		
		
	}
	
	
	/**
	 * Startes das Speil
	 * 
	 * @param args		Argumente die bei der Konsoleneingabe übergeben werden.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {

		new Spiel();

	}

}
```

Die eigentliche Klasse wo das Spielabgebildet werden soll.


```
package Snake;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;

import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class SpielFeld extends JPanel {

	private Snake snake;
	private JLabel punkteAnzahl;
	
	public SpielFeld() {
		
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		this.snake = new Snake();
		this.snake.addKeyListener(new KeyHandler());
		this.punkteAnzahl = new JLabel("Aktuelle Punkteanzahl: 0");
		this.add(snake,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(punkteAnzahl,BorderLayout.SOUTH);

	}
	
	private class KeyHandler extends KeyAdapter {
		
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
			
			switch(e.getKeyCode()) {
			
				case KeyEvent.VK_UP:

					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.SÜDEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.NORDEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.WESTEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.OSTEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_DOWN:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.NORDEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.SÜDEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_LEFT:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.OSTEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.WESTEN);
						break;
						
					}
			
			}
			
		}
		
	}
	
}
```

Diese Klasse stellt einen Punkt am Spielfeld dar.


```
package Snake;

public class Koordinate {

	private int x,y;
	
	public Koordinate() {
		this(0,0);
	}
	
	public Koordinate(int x,int y) {
		
		this.x = x;
		this.y = y;
		
	}
	public int getX() {
		return this.x;
	}
	public void setX(int x) {
		this.x = x;
	}
	public int getY() {
		return this.y;
	}
	
	public void setY(int y) {
		this.y = y;
	}
}
```

Dieser Thread ist dafür zuständig das sich die Schlange bewegt!


```
package Snake;

public class BewegungsThread extends Thread {

	private Snake snake;
	private boolean exitFlag; 
	private int geschwindigkeit;
	
	public BewegungsThread(Snake snake) {
		
		this.snake = snake;
		this.exitFlag = false;
		this.geschwindigkeit = 1;
	}
	
	public void setGeschwindigkeit(int geschwindigkeit) {
		this.geschwindigkeit = geschwindigkeit;
	}
	
	public int getGeschwindigkeit() {
		return this.geschwindigkeit;
	}

        public void setExitFlag(boolean exitFlag) {
                this.exitFlag = exitFlag;
        }

	public boolean getExitFlag() {
                 return this.exitFlag;
        }

	public void run() {
		while(!exitFlag) {
			this.snake.updatePunkte();
			try {
				this.sleep(250*geschwindigkeit);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
		
	}
	

}
```

Die gesamt GUI + Spielfeld


```
package Snake;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;

import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class SpielFeld extends JPanel {

	private Snake snake;
	private JLabel punkteAnzahl;
	
	public SpielFeld() {
		
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		this.snake = new Snake();
		this.snake.addKeyListener(new KeyHandler());
		this.punkteAnzahl = new JLabel("Aktuelle Punkteanzahl: 0");
		this.add(snake,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(punkteAnzahl,BorderLayout.SOUTH);

	}
	
	private class KeyHandler extends KeyAdapter {
		
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
			
			switch(e.getKeyCode()) {
			
				case KeyEvent.VK_UP:

					snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.NORDEN);
					break;
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT:
					
					snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.OSTEN);
					break;
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_DOWN:
					
					snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.SÜDEN);
					break;
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_LEFT:
					
					snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.WESTEN);
					break;
			
			}
			
		}
		
	}
	
}
```

Das Spiel ist bei weitem noch nicht fertig, aber ich will es erst schaffen das ich die Schlange durch Tastendruck nach links nach rechts usw. bewegen kann!


lg,

Rene


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2011)

```
public class TestGUI  extends JFrame {
    public TestGUI()   {
        JPanel p = new JPanel();
        p.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter() {
                public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)   {
                    System.out.println("key: " + e.getKeyChar());
                }
            });
        add(p);
        setSize(950, 300);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible(true);
        p.requestFocus(); // !
    }

    public static void main(String[] args)  {
        new TestGUI();
    }
}
```
der Focus ist wichtig, allerdings eine vergängliche Sache mit nicht noch mehr komplizierten Befehlen,
evtl. sind KeyBindings verläßlicher, KeyListener ist eher für Textfelder & Co. gedacht


----------



## Vancold (17. Jan 2011)

Hey!

Der Code funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Ich brauch den KeyListener in der SpielFeldklasse, und da reagiert das Programm trotzdem nicht drauf.
Und wenn ichs wie dus mir vorgegeben hast einfach in ne Klasse packe eben TestGUI reagiert er auch nicht :S

Und KeyListener funktionieren auch bei normalen eingaben. ich hab das damals für mein Sudoku benutz da gings einwandfrei 



lg,

Rene


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2011)

mein Code komplett kopiert funktioniert bei dir nicht? wenn doch und du dasselbe bei dir versuchst, dann poste den Code dazu,
wichtig ist z.B. dass der requestFocus()-Befehl NACH setVisible(true) steht

keyTyped() ist für Pfeiltasten sicherlich ungeeignet, fallst du das ausprobiert hast,
dein Listener ist da besser


----------



## Vancold (17. Jan 2011)

Naja bei mir ist das kein Frame sondern ein JPanel in dem ich den KeyListener reinhaue 

schaut inetwa so aus 


```
package Snake;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;

import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class SpielFeld extends JPanel {

	private Snake snake;
	private JLabel punkteAnzahl;
	
	public SpielFeld() {
		
		this.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		this.snake = new Snake();
		snake.addKeyListener(new KeyHandler());
		snake.requestFocus();
		this.punkteAnzahl = new JLabel("Aktuelle Punkteanzahl: 0");
		this.add(snake,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(punkteAnzahl,BorderLayout.SOUTH);
	}
	
	private class KeyHandler extends KeyAdapter {
		
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
			
			switch(e.getKeyCode()) {
			
				case KeyEvent.VK_UP:

					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.SÜDEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.NORDEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.WESTEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.OSTEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_DOWN:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.NORDEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.SÜDEN);
						break;
						
					}
					
				case KeyEvent.VK_LEFT:
					
					if(snake.getBlickrichtung() != Snake.OSTEN) {
					
						snake.setBlickrichtung(Snake.WESTEN);
						break;
						
					}
			
			}
			
		}
		
	}
	
}
```


ich bin etwas ratlos


lg,

Rene


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2011)

Snake ist die einzige Klasse, die du bisher nicht gepostet hast, dafür SpielFeld 2x im ersten Post, 
jetzt das dritte Mal, aber danach hatte ich ja auch gefragt und der Fehler ist nun erkennbar, ich hatte ihn auch schon benannt (!) : 
requestFocus() steht im Konstruktor, lange vor setVisible(true)

in der Klasse Spiel in Zeile 19 kann es erst losgehen,
dort z.B. this.spielFeld.getSnake().requestFocus(); aufrufen, eine entspechende get-Methode vorausgesetzt


----------



## Vancold (17. Jan 2011)

Hey ich hab schon rausgefunden was du meinst 

danke es klappt...


lg,

Rene


----------



## xehpuk (17. Jan 2011)

Mal eine andere Sache nebenbei: Die 
	
	
	
	





```
break
```
-Statements sollten aber wohl außerhalb der 
	
	
	
	





```
if
```
-Abfragen stehen …


----------

